# Biology student looking for career paths & advice



## Brother of Lorax (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, I tried to keep this to a minimum but any input would be appreciated.

I found this site through my brother who is interested in vivariums and dart frogs. I decided to check this place out because not only am I interested in these things, but I am thinking about pursuing a career aimed at conserving frogs, particularly tropical frogs. 

I graduated last spring of '08 with a degree in biology in the US and a good academic standing although I didn't have much research experience so I saved up and took a trip to South America in the Amazon for 4 weeks to help with conservation work & research. I want to get more experience so I'll be going again for 8 weeks to do an "Honor's Thesis" project on the level of a Master's project. 

I plan on searching around for people that may be interested in my project, partly to get funds but also to build a relationship and explore career opportunities. Unfortunately I couldn't do a project on frogs, instead, it will be on Amazonian river dolphins. I'll still be able to participate in frog conservation for 4 weeks, however, which is good, and I'm going to try to find a professor or somebody to get data for on the frogs. 

When I get back I will most likely plan on getting a master's degree, either in conjunction with my work done on dolphins, or on another project. In the meantime I need to find a conservation job so I can get income to live.

I like the idea of private business, however, in order to bring positive change to the tropics. I want to be in the field a lot, too. I'd love to run a business and I want to incorporate conservation into it. I want to make money for the locals, and turn conservation into profit (which seems like a hard thing to do, although promising in the future, too) and be able to use that money for positive change. Capitalism, science, research, conservation, is my ultimate goal at this point. 

I'm wondering if anyone here has any suggestions from their experience or anywhere to lead me to. The ideas I have are big, I know, but anything would help.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm actually going to be doing something very similar to what you're wanting to do. What you might consider is going into academia. One of the projects that I'm going to work on with my professor is to educate locals in Panama/Nicaragua that they can reforest pastureland, still harvest crops, and actually make more money maintaining rainforest than pasture.

I think that if you pursued being a professor, that would be the most feasible path to take. Starting a business would be difficult for a biologist simply because of the amount of money involved. If you're a prof, you can mold young minds to see the importance of tropics conservation, then you can also get grants and support to go South and conduct the science and work with governments to make positive changes.

If you look at the major advancements in tropical conservation, or conservation in general, much of the research backing comes from adacemic institutions. A small amount comes from private businesses. 

I think that if you really want to help tropical rainforest conservation, that'd be the best route to go.


----------



## Brother of Lorax (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like to go into academia, but not to the extent where I'd become a professor. Right now I'm aiming for at least a master's degree but I have an itch for a private business. I think conserving frogs legitimately while making a profit to further help would be quite the challenge though..the same with most conservation projects, unfortunately. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Check out this website. It might be right up your alley. I wish I could be doing what your planning, but instead, my biology/chemistry degree brought me into the world on vaccine manufacturing. I get to grow all types of microbes.


INIBICO > Home


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Another path would be to consider taking a job with a regulatory or conservation agency as a scientific adviser (i.e., WWF, Conservation International) or even an international trade organization (if you have a strong background in math and economics). Really are tons of options, esp. for those with scientific training and an interest in development/conservation. 

g'luck!


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

Check out the Nature Conservancy website. You can search for jobs by state. Many opportunities in different fields. 
Careers at The Nature Conservancy - Great Careers at The Nature Conservancy


----------

